# Water - possible investment



## Hibernicatio (14 Feb 2007)

I have read and heard several times that the global supply of water is going to be an issue in the future (how far I have no idea). 

Is this a possible investment opportunity?  Will companies specialise is sourcing supplies of water like exploration companies search for gold,silver and copper today? Will water supplies be traded internationally?

How far into the future is this going to become an issue if at all?

I am new to investing so would be interested to hear if any posters have reserached or had any experience of this possibility.


----------



## pat127 (14 Feb 2007)

Hibernicatio said:


> I have read and heard several times that the global supply of water is going to be an issue in the future (how far I have no idea).
> 
> Is this a possible investment opportunity? Will companies specialise is sourcing supplies of water like exploration companies search for gold,silver and copper today? Will water supplies be traded internationally?


 
I think it's worth dipping a toe in the water. I've taken the plunge myself but in a modest way so that I don't finish up taking a bath.


----------



## room305 (14 Feb 2007)

PHO is an ETF listed on the AMEX, it aims to track the Palisades Water Index. If you want broad exposure to potable water treatment companies and utilities this might be worth a shot.


----------



## Hibernicatio (14 Feb 2007)

Thanks, will have a look at that.


----------



## phoenix_n (14 Feb 2007)

pat127 said:


> I think it's worth dipping a toe in the water. I've taken the plunge myself but in a modest way so that I don't finish up taking a bath.


 
Probably best to go for an water based investment with good liquidity.


----------

